# From cupcake to Gracie



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 23, 2012)

As you all know, i just rescued Gracie. Her original name was cupcake, but I dont think she looks like a cupcake  I thought it would be a good idea to start a blog for her since I am going to need some help getting her to be more comfortable. Before she was surrendered she was bonded with a male. A dog got into their cage and she saw her mate be killed. Because of this, she is scared of hands in her cage so she will charge you and stomp her feet. She will not bite, which is a good thing. So we are going to work on that.

I just let her out for the first time here. She is staying in the dining room and looks to be having fun. She has not ventured to the rest of the house yet. She seems to like the bottom of the hutch and keeps jumping in and out of it. Its nice to see her out and jumping around. 

She did not eat much last night. I did give her a piece of banana and she gobbled that down. I wasn't sure if she was a water bottle or water bowl kind of rabbit, so i put both in her hutch and she will only drink out of the bowl. So bowl it is. I really hope she adjusts well and gets used to us. Ive never rescued a rabbit, so this is all new for me.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 23, 2012)

She looks like she is settling in very well considering what she's been through. I have a feeling this is going to be a perfect love match 

I love the name Gracie...my Grandma was named Grace...and my cat is named Gracie...love it!!!

I'm so happy for you and Gracie!!! Wishing you both joy and wonders and adventures and fun and bunny kisses as she settles in!!! Yipppeee!!!

Dear Gracie, everything's going to be ok now

:brownbunny:heartbeat::brownbunny


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 23, 2012)

Aww thank you Katherine. That just made me tear up a little. Bringing Gracie home has definitely put a smile back on my face. I love her already. Ive been sitting on the floor and talking to her and she seems very interested in me. But not trusting just yet. She will hop to me and I'll reach my hand out to pet her and she will run off. But I am looking forward to working with her and seeing the end result


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 23, 2012)

You're welcome!!! I love the pictures of Gracie exploring her freedom!!! Harvey and Halo have really helped me with my grief for Scout...although I still have my moments when the tears come. But it gives me such comfort and joy to watch Harvey and Halo be bunnies!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 23, 2012)

Gracie is lovely and now that I have seen her side profile I am sure she is an NZ. That hip to hip "skirt" is an NZ trait. She is really pretty


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 23, 2012)

Katie, the more I look at pictures of NZ I agree with you. I dont think she has lop in her at all. She is holding her ears pretty high today. I am wondering if it was just stress yesterday that was causing her to hold them low


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 23, 2012)

She is quite a cute bun! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you Paige


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 23, 2012)

I love cuddling with her


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 23, 2012)

Lovely coloring & she sounds very sweet. She will settle in fine.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 23, 2012)

Gracie is simply AdORABLE! :inlove: So glad you were able to rescue her-her coloring/patturn remids me of my bunny Taffy. She's just bigger.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 23, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Gracie is digging at my legs today. I guess this is a good sign? She wouldnt let me touch her yesterday, and now she is coming to me and digging. Its better than nothing. She is also venturing around the house and doing a little bit of chinning. She is actually chinning my daughters toys, but not any furniture or anything lol


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 24, 2012)

:bunnydance::bunnyheart:bunnydance:

I think that sounds really good! The toys belong to Gracie now I don't know if this is true but it always seemed to me that Scout would dig at me to tell me she wanted something--pets, water, treats, dinner, moveWhen she did it I'd look around and see what needed doing...if there was nothing, she usually wanted a cuddle. 

I think it's really fast that Gracie has already figured out that you're the one to go to when she wants something.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Well, i just tested her...she dug at me, so i reached over and petted her right between the eyes (the shelter said that was her favorite spot) and then I stopped. She sat there for a minute and then started digging at me again. She is definitely making progress. I have made it a point that everytime I walk past her cage I speak to her or I open the cage and pet her or hand her a treat. I am excited to see her starting to come out of her shell. Yesterday and the day before, when we would walk past her cage, she would cower and get really flat. Now she is actually looking to see what we are doing and being curious


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is a video I just took of her where she actually jumped on me! I am so excited! Just click the picture and the video will play


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 24, 2012)

D'awww. :inlove:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, Gracie has decided to redecorate her hutch...and make alot of noise while she is doing it. I guess she didn't like the way I set it up. And she peed on my bed haha. I guess she is settling in


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 25, 2012)

:clapping::yahoo::clapping::yahoo::clapping::yahoo::clapping:

Sounds like she is settling in! So happy to see this!!!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 25, 2012)

Me too. Now if I could get her to eat a little more we are in business. She's not eating pellets or hay now. Just greens. I'm wondering if I should stop giving them until she eats her hay and pellets


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, I took Gracie by the vet's office today to visit...they weighed her and clipped her nails for me. Surprisingly, she is only 7lbs. By her size, you would think (and I thought) she would be at least 10lbs. The vet said she just has a lot of fur and a lot of muscle and is in great body condition. I was shocked! But Im glad to know that she is a healthy girl


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, I havent update in awhile. So I will fill everyone in. Gracie is an absolute joy. She has settled in to the routine of the house and she is quite the diva. For some unknown reason, she goes behind the couch and thumps her feet numerous times. I dont know what is back there that she doesnt like but I almost think its a game to her. She was doing it one night and my husband was sitting on the couch, she thumped her feet behind the couch and he hit the floor with his hand. Then she thumped and he hit the floor again. Then she came out, looked at him, went back behind the couch and they went back and forth again with thumping. Its so funny.

She is very demanding. She knows what time she gets certain food and if I'm even 5 minutes late getting it to her, she grabs her bowl and bangs it on the hutch or she flips her litter box over. She makes me laugh.

When I feed her, if i walk by while she is eating and stop and talk to her, she starts GOBBLING her food down like I'm going to take it from her. She is a little piggy 

Im going to try to get some new pics of her today and post them. Stay tuned


----------



## Mariah (Oct 24, 2012)

Pretty girl!!


----------



## holtzchick (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol awh. She sounds sweet and she is quite pretty! Glad she's settling in and progress is being made.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 24, 2012)

thank you


----------



## grasspack (Oct 24, 2012)

She is gorgeous. I love to see a bun that has had a hard life blossom into a wonderful pet. You are good for her. 

Alice


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 24, 2012)

Lisa, I have thought about it a lot. I really want to wait to get her husbun until our son gets here and I get adjusted to having 2 kids. I dont think I would have enough time to bond her with another bun and adjust to having a newborn and a 3 year old and my husband working til 4pm everyday. So im thinking in about 6 months or so. But I definitely want to get her a mate. Im thinking (hopefully she will agree) about getting another rex. I just love their personalities.

Thank you Alice  That made me smile.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 24, 2012)

In case anyone was wondering or is interested, this is the rescue I got her from. Great place and nice people 
http://varabbit.com/


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh yes I agree. I remember what it's like with a newborn and bonding rabbits would NOT fit into that in anyway at all


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 25, 2012)

I took Gracie outside for the first time today. As far as I know, she has never felt grass. She did surprisingly well and enjoyed it  She loved eating the grass and clover. Here are some pics. I also added a video. Hope you enjoy 

Here is the video, just click on it




Cleaning her face





















Crazy ears!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 25, 2012)

She is so pretty! 
She looked like she was enjoying herself outside too! 

I really love her big ears.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 25, 2012)

Aww so cute, she has quite a face so full of expression


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Morgan! I love her ears too. I especially love them when she holds them it different directions lol


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 25, 2012)

Lisa, speaking of expression, when I first brought her out and she felt the grass, she was like popcorn. Bouncing in the air because she didn't know what it is haha


----------



## whitelop (Oct 25, 2012)

I like when Foo puts her ears up and they're like airplane ears. It makes me laugh. Sometimes she'll just walk around with her ears all the way up. Shes like 'I want to be a regular eared rabbit today!'


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 25, 2012)

That's what I love about Gracie!!!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gracie is going through a molt right now and it is TERRIBLE!!! She looks like she got in a fight with a weed eater and the weed eater won! Yesterday her head looked like a Lionhead. This morning it isn't so bad...heres some pics


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 9, 2012)

hahha!! I LOVE her dewlap! She is molting like crazy... Phoenix is going through the same thing right now :/ Dust and bunny hair EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 9, 2012)

She looks a mess...Brushing her doesnt make her look any better lol.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 9, 2012)

WHOA! She looks like a crazy bunny! Its like she stuck her paw in the light socket! 
I've never seen Foo like that, it just collects at her butt! hahaha. 
Just keep plucking her and plucking her, eventually you'll get it all out.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 9, 2012)

I told yall it was bad hahaha...shes starting to get cactus butt too lol...its hard to even hold her because her fur is flying everywhere in clumps and sticks to me...my face was covered in fur this morning just from taking her out of the hutch. I keep brushing and plucking but it seems to make it worse. Poor girl


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 9, 2012)

She has a mohawk down her back....
Fraggles is shedding to and she has a total cactus butt.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 9, 2012)

Katie, i think its your turn to post pictures


----------



## whitelop (Nov 9, 2012)

What kind of brush are you using for her? 
I have a slicker brush that I like, it grabs the fur and holds on to it and I also have a furminator that I like for the dog, but not for Foo. It doesn't do much for her.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 9, 2012)

This is the brush I use. She doesnt seem to mind it, but Im thinking about getting her a furminator
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012UP47G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 9, 2012)

Lisa, I remember the Rex molt....floating fur everywhere. Olivia would NEVER let me brush her. She was a diva and didnt like to be touched unless she allowed it. Rex fur sticks to EVERYTHING


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh god, don't even get me started on Rex fur *pulls a few strands out of my wine glass*.

It's everywhere. All the time. And she never stops fluffing!


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 9, 2012)

She is BEAUTIFUL!!!! I have a mini rex that is going through a molt right now as well. Something I have found VERY usefull with most breeds is this https://www.bunnyrabbit.com/brcom.html It is the blue bottle one called Show My Fur. I have used it for 6 years and LOVE it. (Also this site has EVERYTHING for rabbits. The people who run it are GREAT [I have met them many times] They ship fast and it is free shipping if you pick it up at a show that they are vending at).


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks Lauren, even when her fur is a mess, I still think she's beautiful too  Im definitely going to check that site out!


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 10, 2012)

By the way, if you do end up getting a Furminator, I do not suggest the small animals one. Personally it is way too small and I don't know about Gracie but Phoenix's hair is too thick for it to be effective! The medium size dog one works perfectly on her though in my opinion.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok thanks. Gracie's fur is very thick and she has A LOT of it!


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 20, 2012)

How is everything going? Everything okay in the warren ?


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 18, 2012)

I haven't updated this in awhile. I really need to do better with it.

So here's an update. I'm still pregnant. Which really stinks lol. But not much longer to go. Gracie is doing great. She lost quite a bit of weight during her molt but she is starting to fill out again. Her fur doesn't look like a weed eater attacked her anymore haha. She is my pretty girl again.

Tonight was the first time my husband has actually seen her funny side. He came home and I was trying to get audrina fed and Gracie was throwing her bowl around because it was her dinner time too. I kept saying "you're next Gracie". My husband realized what she was doing and started to laugh hysterically. He didn't know rabbits will act like that when they're hungry lol. So he actually walked over and put a handful of hay in her hutch and said "after all that work, you deserve some food". You would think I never feed her.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 18, 2012)

hehe... mine do a real song and dance every time they think they're starving. they can't pick up their pellet bowl because it's attached to the cage, but they'll make a racket at times and will be totally underfoot whenever I'm in their pen. it's pretty cute, which seems counter productive... I've never understood why animals get so much more affectionate when they're hungry. mine think they're being starved again today because I've been lazy about picking oats out of their oat hay so I can feed it to them - they're getting a mix of oat and coastal and they don't believe me that coastal is food.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well Gracie had me up thumping all night long! The cats wouldn't leave her alone so I ended up locking them in the laundry room. Bad idea. They tore up the laundry room. Stuff is everywhere. Which in turn made Gracie thump more because she could hear all of it. Then this morning we got a phone call that my husbands uncle passed away. He had cancer and it had spread to his organs and bones. Then he got a bladder infection and was refusing any medication. The nurses and doctors said that bladder infection and not taking his meds will give him toxemia and that would be what would take him sooner. He passed at 6am. He was my husbands grandfathers last living brother. I never met him because he lives in Louisiana. My husbands grandfather just got back Saturday from visiting him in Louisiana.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 19, 2012)

At least he got to see him before he went. Thats so sad, I'm sorry to hear that. I'll be here if you need anything! 

I'm also sorry that your cats went crazy and made Gracie go crazy, lol.
Hopefully they stop messing with her. My cats seem to think Ellie is prey and one of them tries to hunt here when shes out of the cage. So she can't be out alone, until she's grown. lol


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mine don't usually mess with her but when they do, they tag team. One will sit on top of the hutch and the other will stand on his back legs on the floor and put his paw on the wire.i usually spray them with water and it sends them flying away from her lol, but last night they were terrible. Must have been a full moon lol


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 19, 2012)

So I let Gracie out and put her in the kitchen with the baby gates up. The reason being she ate one of the bulbs on my christmas tree and theres nowhere for me to put the cords from the tree. I need to get something to block it off, but its coming down after christmas...so its not much longer...anyways, she jumped the baby gate and went straight to the tree...I got some of the cutest pics though lol...get ready for a picture OVERLOAD!!!
Running under the couch...i love her bunny butt lol






PERISCOPE!!! I love it





Pretty girl!





Under the couch again





Chinning the tree so we all know it is her tree lol...see all my cords, thats why she has been confined to the kitchen lol





Just hanging out


----------



## whitelop (Dec 19, 2012)

Awww what good pictures of her! She's such a pretty girl. 
The picture of her laying under the tree looking at you, she's like "This is MY tree mama! Don't come near it!"


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 19, 2012)

What another pretty girl. I love the picture of her outside, she has such an expressive face. She sounds like she´s a real sweetie. Haha aren´t they all the same, hope she didn´t eat the tree, I don´t have one this year. I´m glad really as I´d be forever worrying what Houdini would chew or eat first. 
And that photo of her going under the sofa. Mine do that all the time, I always tell them off as I´m sure they´ll start eating it. 

How awful that she saw her mate killed, what a shame but good that she´ll eventually get another companion.

Gracie you´re a little cutie pie.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Morgan and Chris. She loves to go under the couch. She will go in one end and out the other side. Plus she chases the cats because they sleep under it during the day. So thats her payback for them bugging her at night when she's trying to sleep lol. She didn't eat the tree, but she is obsessed with the lights. I have to keep a close eye on her around it. Yes, her situation with her mate being killed is so sad. Thanks to an irresponsible owner. It's really unfortunate. It took me ahwile to get her used to hands in her hutch, but she is all better from that now. She really is a pleasure to be around. And so funny


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 20, 2012)

She is soo cute with the tree. I have not put my tree up yet this year because I was really busy with finals and now christmas break. Since I will not be around my apt much for the next week I am not going to put it up. good luck with her.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 20, 2012)

aww, I love the pics where she gives you "the butt"


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Jennifer, I love her little bunny butt lol. I could watch her run under the couch all day


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 20, 2012)

UGGHHH!!!! So I went to the mall today (bad idea since ive already been kicked out, Im surprised I didnt get kicked out again today)...I was doing my last bit of christmas shopping. I thought I was done but I decided on a few more things for my husband....anyways, in our mall, we have the little kiosks in the middle of the mall that sell all kinds of stuff (some are phone covers, blankets, sports stuff...blah blah blah). Well the kiosk I was at had phone covers and the one across from it was a girl selling super high dollar hair straighteners. Well I had my hair down today and the girl selling them stopped me and asked if she could straighten my hair, I told her no thank you. Then she asks me if she can straighten my 3 YEAR OLDS HAIR!!! I once again told her no! Then she had the audacity to kneel down in front of audrina and ask herif she wanted her hair straightened. I literally yelled at her in the middle of the mall "I AM HER MOTHER AND I SAID NO!!! HOW DARE YOU ASK HER AFTER I JUST SAID NO!!!!!" Her eyes got so big and she backed away. The girl at the phone cover kiosk I was at told me that I was more patient then her because she wouldve slapped the girl. I dont know if it was wrong of me to yell at her, but after the third time, I just couldn't take it anymore! Seriously, my daughter has very long pretty hair. I bought a hair dryer with a cold air setting on it just because I dont want heat on her hair and ruin it. I dont care how much a hair straightener costs, it could be the best of the best $500 hair straightener. ITS NOT GOING ON MY KIDS HAIR!!! AHHH!H!!!! Sorry for this rant. I just needed to get it out


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 20, 2012)

We used to put it in a playpen, but now we have it on a table 40 inches off the ground with the wire inside a piece of pvc pipe.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 21, 2012)

asking a kid if they want something after their parent has JUST said no to the thing is beyond rude. she deserved to get yelled at.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you Jennifer. I dont know what that woman was thinking. I mean did she think that if my 3 year old liked it she was going to buy it? I surely wasnt going to buy it? Yep because my 3 year old has a job. People are really dumb sometimes


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 21, 2012)

plus, it's a disrespectful attempt to undermine a parent's authority. you're the parent, she's the child - if you say "no", that should be the end of it. I mean, what if she'd said yes, then you would've had to argue with her and tell her "no" anyway. it's like offering someone's kid an ice cream sundae right after you've heard their parent say "no desert until you finish your vegetables." of COURSE the parent is gonna get pissed off at you. dumba$$.

and yeah, it's not like she's gonna make a sale to a kid anyway so it's stupid to market to them when the parent has already decided against something.


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 21, 2012)

Ah you know what, the people working those Kiosks are normally young, dumb and bored so she was just probably trying to find a way to entertain herself at your expense... No common sense whatsoever.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gracie is soooo mad at me!!! I cleaned her hutch last night and took out the nest and carpet she had made from hay. She stomped and thumped and grunted at me. I continued to clean it out. Then i got the vacuum to vacuum it out and she attacked the vacuum (usually she sticks her nose in the tube and I have to fight to not let her face get sucked in). I tried to give her a treat afterwards and she refused it and turned her back to me. She pouted all night. This morning she still will not acknowledge me and has her back turned to me. She wont even let me pet her. BRAT!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 2, 2013)

That must have been soooo funny, wish I´d have seen it. She obviously did not like your improvements to HER living space so now she´s making you suffer by giving you the cold shoulder. How funny are they


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 2, 2013)

She is a prissy thing. So much ATTITUDE! I tell her all the time "I dont need any of your attitude, I have plenty of my own." I dont understand the nest building. It used to just be her making a rug out of the hay she doesnt eat, now its a rug and a nest. I guess she's feeding off my hormones since Liam will be here anyday now. Great, two hormonal girls in this house...just what my husband needs


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 2, 2013)

And I'd let her keep her nest and rug, but when she makes it, she refuses to use her litter box, so she makes it stink in there. If she would only sleep in it, I wouldnt mind letting her have it


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 2, 2013)

They are so funny sometimes. It´s like you´re trying to make things better for them and as soon as you´ve finished, they´re there putting it back how it was. It´s like the blanket in Houdini´s cage. I shake it out and put it down neatly and he´s there pulling it up, pushing it out, turning it over and covering it in straw just like it was...don´t why I bother sometimes. 

Having said that, he´s now got a massive litter box in his cage which he does use and he loves it so much he´ll often sleep in there as well.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol, when I rearrange Ash's playpen. He puts everything back the way it was before.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 2, 2013)

Hahaha, that´s so funny as I was just posting to something you´d said on yours...Houdini and Ash are so similar, that´s just what he does....drives me nuts.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gracie only rearranges when I am even 2 minutes late on feeding her...then she drags everything around and slams her bowl...she's so funny


----------



## whitelop (Jan 2, 2013)

Hahaha. Funny bunny! I wonder whats going on with her? I wonder if she really is feeding off your pregnancy hormones, how strange. Well, they used to use rabbits as pregnancy tests for women. haha. Well, the rabbit didn't survive that, but you know; we must be connected to them in some way. 

Remember when we were talking about how Gracie and Foo attacked their water bottles? Well, Ellie uses a bowl, but I still have a bottle just in case she dumps her bowl over. So last night I was watching tv and I could hear Ellie attacking her water bottle. What a weirdo. But I thought about that conversation we had, lol. 

It sucks she won't potty in the litter box when she builds a nest. What strange behavior!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 2, 2013)

Haha Morgan, I dont know what it is about the water bottle and the attack. They are so weird. I really think its because it doesnt come out fast enough lol. I am so mad at Gracie right now I could explode. She never acknowledges my husband. She doesn't dislike him (she will let him pet her and feed her if I need him too) but she just doesnt really pay attention to him. I let her out of her hutch earlier and she has still not acknowledged me, come to me for pets, NOTHING! The minute my husband walked in the door, she went running to him and he stood there and she stood up on her hind legs with her feet on his pants. He looked at me confused so I told him to pick her up and see what happens. She snuggled right in his neck for a good 15 minutes. SHE IS REALLY MAD AT ME!!! I can not believe this mess. I am so jealous right now


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 2, 2013)

Rabbits are weird. That is all. Hope that she forgives you soon ray::bunny16


----------



## JBun (Jan 3, 2013)

I think you're right about them attacking the water bottle, being out of frustration. Some of mine do it too. They like go between licking it and biting it. I can't use water dishes with mine so I would really like to find a bottle that has a really good water flow, but also doesn't drip. 

Lol, I was cracking up at Gracie. If anyone thinks that a rabbit can't hold a grudge, they don't know rabbits very well! I can't believe she would be so attached to her hay creation that she would be upset for so long. I bet your husband was pretty surprised at the sudden affection. Could you maybe just get a big litterbox that you could put her hay in so the mess is contained and easy to clean? i'm not sure of your setup or if that would work.


----------



## whitelop (Jan 3, 2013)

Jenny, the water bottle I have, is the one with the spring stick thing. I've had it for almost 3 years and it just started leaking a few months ago. It doesn't leak now, because its never used, only hanging there. It has a good flow and its pretty easy for them to catch on to. Ellie still hasn't gotten the hang of it because she uses a bowl.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha just catching up with Gracie's strop. What a mean bunny to hold a grudge against mummy for just trying to make her house s bit tidier. She sounds like a stubborn little bunny, funny them having traits like us, they are such complex little things. Hope she gets over it soon. If you have the space, maybe Jenny's idea would work and she could mess things to her heart's content. I have an enormous corner litterbox for Houdini as he's a digger and a messy little sod. It's now in his cage and although he messes the rest of his cage just by moving everything, he now can't throw all the litter mess into the cage so it might work.


----------



## JBun (Jan 3, 2013)

whitelop said:


> Jenny, the water bottle I have, is the one with the spring stick thing. I've had it for almost 3 years and it just started leaking a few months ago. It doesn't leak now, because its never used, only hanging there. It has a good flow and its pretty easy for them to catch on to. Ellie still hasn't gotten the hang of it because she uses a bowl.


 
Oh I didn't mean Ellie was getting frustrated with her water bottle. I know she has a water dish. I was thinking more of Gracie and my rabbits being frustrated. They do end up getting enough water, it just doesn't come out fast enough for their liking. I'm sure Ellie was probably just messing around with hers out of curiosity  It's funny cause Toby will start chewing on his at feeding time cause he is so impatient for me to feed him his pellets, lol.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 3, 2013)

Nala always attacked the water bottle when I used one - I could always tell who was drinking because Gaz would sit there lapping for 5 mins whereas with Nala, you'd hear her biting on the stem like "gimmeh waterz!!". sometimes (with Gaz, especially), I'd sit there and squeeze the water bottle gently so the water would come out faster. they've still got a bottle in their cage as a back-up water source, but they never use it - they much prefer the 1.5L cat waterer I got for $5 from walmart.

I can't believe she's holding THAT much of a grudge over you cleaning up her "creation" that she snuggled with your husband to make you jealous, lol... next time, you should make him clean it out . my girls are the same way, if they get a pile of hay spread everywhere, they'll pee on it. luckily, mine don't get mad if I take it away.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 3, 2013)

This is Gracie's setup. Excuse her linoleum that she has torn up. We are getting ready to put an entire wood floor in it so she can't chew it up. The white tub is her litter box. I switch between shredded paper and the carefresh bedding. On the other side is a small lip in the wood for her hay. Obviously, it doesnt stay there because she drags it out.






Any suggestions on what I can do?


----------



## whitelop (Jan 3, 2013)

I would give her a hay box. Like her smaller than her litter box, but on the hay side. Hay doesn't absorb smell, but at least if she pottied in it, it would be contained. And then she could make a nest in her hay box. 

Is she still holding a grudge?


----------



## whitelop (Jan 3, 2013)

I would give her a hay box. Like her smaller than her litter box, but on the hay side. Hay doesn't absorb smell, but at least if she pottied in it, it would be contained. And then she could make a nest in her hay box. 

Is she still holding a grudge?


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok, Im actually getting ready to head out to walmart for a few things (youre favorite place lol). I got her litter bin from the dollar tree so I might stop there and see if I can find a smaller one. Did your phone die again last night? I tried to call back after the second time we were talking and it was going to voicemail again. 

No I think her grudge is done. She greeted me as usual this morning. I think it was because she wanted her morning few cheerios. She didnt ask for them yesterday morning because she was still mad


----------



## whitelop (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah it did die. This phone is making me nuts! Ugh. Half the time it doesn't ring and i only get texts or voicemails. Its stupid. 

That's good that she's not being mean anymore! 
I would try a hay box. Maybe that will work.


----------



## JBun (Jan 3, 2013)

You could try a larger litter box and put her hay in it also, if you think that might work. With one of my rabbits I tried all sorts of hay containment ideas. I tried hay racks and hay bins, and she would pretty much dig the hay out of everything I tried. Then it would get everywhere, then she would dig in her small litterbox and get that everywhere. Then she would pee all over everything that she dug out. I finally got a larger cat litter box at walmeart and it's worked great. I put most of the litter at the one end where she pees, and I put hay at the other end where she will eat and also nap sometimes. And if she digs in there, the sides are high enough to keep it all in. She does end up peeing on some of the hay, but I get big bales of it, so I don't mind throwing out a little hay if the trade off is a clean cage. If you don't want Gracie peeing on her hay at all, you could try making the stormhaven litter box thing, with the grid and the hay rack in the litter box. 

It's not the best angle, but she's laying in her hay end of the litter box, and she pees at the back end of it.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Jenny  I think Im going to try that.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 3, 2013)

here's the link to the stormhaven system that was mentioned: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53690&forum_id=93


----------



## JBun (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha, Jennifer, you're always great with those links! I'm too lazy to want to look them up most of the time


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a notepad file of all my favorite bunny-related links, lol - I use it TONS when I answer stuff on Yahoo Answers so that I'm not constantly looking stuff up or copy/pasting individual bookmarks


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 3, 2013)

I think Jenny´s idea is good, that´s more or less what I do with Houdini. He has a very large litter box and pees in one end and then eats his hay from the other and sometimes sleeps in there.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok this isnt going to be about Gracie...I just need to have a pregnancy rant!
I AM MISERABLE!!! My stomach is killing me. But it isn't contractions. Well, a few of them are. My ribs are hurting today, they havent bothered me much in awhile. But today they hurt. My head is pounding and I just want this kid out of me!!!! I am 38 weeks today and I dont know how much more I can take. I have an appointment tomorrow and I hope they send me to labor and delivery or something!! I cant take this anymore. My husband just told me to go turn the washer on and sit on it lol. Im gonna go drive over every speed bump I can find! I want him out and I want control of my body back! I want to be able to see my toes again. I want to be able to shave my legs without struggling! IM DONE!!!!


----------



## whitelop (Jan 3, 2013)

I have those same wicker wash baskets! 
I also remember feeling the same way. I remember one time, like a week before I had my son, I was sitting the tub shaving my legs and I couldn't get up. lmao, thank god my husband was home to help me up. hahahaha. Well, sometimes I wish he wasn't home to help me because it took me a while to live it down. Just kidding, he still brings it up. 

It will be over soon! He'll be here before you know it, you're just having a mega pregnant day! Don't be loco prego! lmao


----------



## JBun (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't know much about being pregnant, but I've read that the calcium in tums, and fresh parsley can help induce labor in rabbits. Go eat some of Gracie's parsley , pop a few tums. Who knows, maybe it will do something. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 3, 2013)

I got those baskets at my baby shower. That pic is in Liam's room. I love his room. I love the green. Im trying to do my last bit of organizing in there. My husband is going to take the christmas decorations down outside so I can get those 2 huge rubbermaid bins out. After that all I need to do is a good sweeping in there from all the styrofoam from where Nick put my glider together. Then it will be all done! Im gonna post pics when its all finished and clean. It really is pretty. But it would be even more pretty with A BABY IN IT!!!! I am beyond loco prego today... at least thats what Nick said hahaha. For those that dont know, my husband called me "El Loco Prego" one day. I told Morgan about it, so thats where its coming from lol. I guess I am living up to that name. Everything is aggravating me today. I just want to dig a hold and crawl into it in the fetal position lol. Only, I cant get into the fetal position because my stomach is so low and HUGE! I really shouldn't say that because I have technically not gained any weight this pregnancy. I lost 13 pounds in the first trimester and have gained 10 of it back. Havent gained any weight in weeks. So im still 3 pounds under pre-pregnancy weight. So let me stop complaining about that...
Now I need to go pee for the 10th time in the past hour. I would really like control of my bladder back!!!!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 3, 2013)

I eat tums like they are going out of style. They're like candy to me right now because I have had terrible heartburn this pregnancy. I probably go through 3 bottles a month. Its ridiculous! I am just going to put my husband to work when he gets home from work (wink wink )


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 3, 2013)

if you mean what I think you mean, I *have* heard that that can help induce labor, lol... plus, you know, it's fun.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 3, 2013)

I do believe we are on the same page lol. He's getting ready to have a busy schedule lol


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 3, 2013)

somehow, I doubt he'll complain


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok, so I put my hubby to work the other night. I went to my doctor appt today and I was hooked up to the monitors. I am having contractions every 3 minutes but they are not quite strong enough to make any cervical change. I am still sitting at 3cm dilated. My best friend works in labor and delivery, so tonight I am going to put my husband to work again, then go walk around the mall for an hour (hope I dont get kicked out again), then go to labor and delivery. My best friend will then stretch my cervix, walk for another hour and hope that will put me in labor. I am very nauseated today. I took a nap and my contractions are a little more painful. So its a waiting game but at the same time, an intervention is on its way! The doctor said he is very surprised that the frequency of my contractions isn't progressing me anymore. But legally, they can't induce me or give me pitocin until 39 weeks unless there is a medical reason for it. So we are just going to try other methods to get this boy out!


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 4, 2013)

lol... after all that work to encourage him to come out, I really hope you get to meet Liam tonight!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope so too...i dont know what the word is for BEYOND MISERABLE but that is me right now. I just want this to be over. Im tired of the pain. It's all worth it in the end, but getting to the end is so HARD!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 25, 2013)

So sorry I haven't been on in awhile. Adjusting to 2 children has been quite the task. Audrina is having a lot of jealousy issues with Liam. So we have been dealing with that too. Breast feeding has also been a challenge but we have mastered it now. I also had to have surgery to remove a piece of leftover placenta from my uterus. Other than that, all is well lol. Liam is 8lbs now and doing very well. The pediatrician is very happy with his weight progress as a breasted baby. He was 7lbs 10oz at birth. Two days after we came home he had his first doctor appt. he was 7lbs 3oz. 4 days after that we went back for another recheck and he was back to birth weight. We went to his 2 week check up this past Tuesday and he was 8lbs even. The doctor said it usually takes breasted babies weeks to gain their birth weight back. He has surpassed that in 2 weeks. Makes me feel great knowing that he is a growing boy and doing well with breast feeding.
Audrina has her days where she loves him. She wants to hold him and help with diaper changes. Those days are great because she is a huge help to me. Other days she tells me she doesn't like him. Breaks my heart when she says it  but I know it is all part of her adjusting to not having all my attention and sharing me with Liam. We have special time for her where we play games, read, watch movies and stuff like that. But she just doesn't understand.
So that's what's going on around here.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 25, 2013)

So great to hear he´s doing so well and I´m sure you´ve had your hands full the past few weeks. It´s difficult sometimes for kids to get used to not being the only one any more but I´m sure that as time goes on, she´ll be loving him more than not liking him and will eventually be his biggest protector. And I´m sure she´ll be loving that special time with just you doing things together. 

Hope Gracie´s doing OK as well as I´m sure she´s been missing all the attention as well.

Would love to see a little pic of Liam


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gracie is doing great! Surprisingly it has been pretty easy to keep up with her schedule. She gets plenty of free time, if not more than usual because sometimes I forget she is out haha. But she doesn't mind. I kinda gave her a spa day the other day. Nails trimmed, fur brushed, etc. she seemed to enjoy it. I wish I could take her outside since she loves it so much, but its too cold!
At your request, here are some pics of mister Liam


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 25, 2013)

He is so adorable, what a lovely little boy, he looks so peaceful and it´s actually quite nice to see you to put a face to the name. 

I love seeing them asleep but I also love that way when they open their eyes and stare straight at the camera as though they have no idea what you´re doing and you´re oohhing and aaahhing at how gorgeous he looks lol.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 25, 2013)

Omg I look terrible in that pic! But he's too stinking cute to not post it 
Thank you, I think he's pretty adorable too  bit I'm his mom so I'm biased lol
He's starting to coo when you talk to him and I love it. I forgot how cute it is when they do that! And he's such a cuddler. I keep saying I don't want anymore kids (my husband wants more) and my husband keeps saying when Liam is walking and becomes more independent, I will...sometimes I wonder if he's right lol


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 25, 2013)

I just wanted to brag for a minute and say I HAVE LOST 22POUNDS in just under 3 weeks! Breast feeding is great!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 25, 2013)

OMG that´s absolutely fantastic, you´ve done so well. And yes, he´s just beautiful, I so love cooing over baby piccies....


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Gracie is doing well. The first couple of days she would thump when he cried. Now it doesn't bother her at all.


----------



## JBun (Jan 27, 2013)

He's such a cute little guy! That's so funny that Gracie didn't like the crying. Good thing she just got used to it or there would have been a lot of thumping for the next several months


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 27, 2013)

So funny Gracie thumping at the crying....I can imagine her looking aand saying...hey, I¨m over here who´s making all that noise lol.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey everyone!!! It has gotten more hectic around here than before. My surgery did not work!!! I ended up back at the doctor with severe stomach pain again and they did another ultrasound and come to find out my D&C failed. So, they didn't want to repeat the D&C if they dont have to, so they dilated my cervix and put me on a medicine that makes my uterus contract to get all the junk out. Pretty much labor all over again. While on this medicine I couldn't breastfeed, so Liam had to be put on formula. Poor little guy got constipated and was throwing up everywhere. I took the meds for 5 days and stopped them myself because for 2 days of that 5 Liam was beyond miserable and I couldn't watch him like that. So we went back to breastfeeding. Good thing I stopped the meds because when I went back to the doctor for a re-check, my blood levels were very low and he told me to stop the meds (I hadnt told him I already had lol). So I go back on the 20th to do another ultrasound to see if the medicine worked.

Liam is doing great now that we are back to breastfeeding. He is a smiling, happy little boy. He is definitely a momma's boy haha. I have somehow managed to keep him from getting sick or getting the flu, thank goodness. I do think he got a small 24 hour stomach bug, but nothing serious. I rarely venture out with him being that it is flu season. I definitely dont need the kids getting it. 

Audrina is definitely testing the waters. She is in this "I dont have to listen to mommy" phase and it is plucking my nerves. It doesn't make for an easy day. It's amazing to me how well she listens to my husband compared to me. She is also in the interrupting stage. AHH!!! The other night we were driving home from dinner and me and my husband were trying to talk about something. She was in the back whining about nothing and "DADDY DADDY DADDY". We usually say "Audrina, mommy and daddy are talking, you need to wait" If that doesn't work we just ignore her. Well neither was working so finally my husband turned around and said very sternly "Audrina do not open your mouth again until we get home, i asked you to wait and you didnt listen"...well about 5 mins later my husband realized she hadn't spoke and he said "What are you doing audrina?" and she responded "Daddy you told me not to open my mouth!"...I BUSTED OUT LAUGHING!!!!! He said that was the best parenting moment ever lol...now if she would listen to me like that we would be getting somewhere haha She is doing much better with Liam and is helping out all the time. She tells me how much she loves him. She does not say she doesnt like him anymore. She is definitely a big help with him 

Gracie is a mess!!!! I put another bin in her hutch for her hay. So she has a litter bin and a hay bin. They are both the same hay bin. She will not get into the hay bin. She will put her front feet in the bin and eat like that. So since she does that, she poops outside of it. She will only pee in the litter bin now. She wont poop in either of them. Its so frustrating because I have to clean it out like 3 times a day. But she isn't throwing the hay around anymore. I just cant win lol


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 9, 2013)

She is getting more and more used to the fact that when he is awake I cant give her all of my attention. When he is napping, we play games and she helps me with the chores. She has my total attention then. So there is a balance there. But sometimes she pushes it. She is having to learn that he is not big like her and she has to be easy. I caught her the other night hitting him in the head with a rattle. It was a soft rattle, not plastic, but it was enough to make him cry. Not from pain, he just didnt like it. I had to get on her about it and she got a time out because she has been told not to touch his head or face (im a germaphobe and her hands are constantly in her mouth because she is a thumb sucker). I dont want him catching anything from her being that she goes out to do stuff with my husband. I keep her hands sanitized lol. Im such a weirdo.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 9, 2013)

And Lisa, let me tell you, they wanted me to take 10 days of this medicine 3 times a day. Its called Methergine. IT WAS AWFUL!!!! They actually use it for labor and delivery for hemorrhaging. It is hardcore!!! I thought I was going to die!!! I was on Methergine, flagyl, doxycycline, 800mg motrin, and vicodin! The vicodin didnt even touch the pain.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh, that sounds absolutely awful, hope it all get sorted soon. Poor little boy, I hate seeing really small babies when they´re not happy, sort of tugs your heart strings. Glad he´s feeling better now anyway and I did laugh at your little girl..doing what she´s told when daddy says so...sometimes kids are just too funny. 

Poor Gracie is probably just a bit confused by it all, I´m sure she´ll improve when you all get back into a normal routine.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 15, 2013)

So we went out to dinner tonight. We went to Golden Corral. Everything was going well until Liam got hungry. I breastfeed but I use what I pump for when we go out. So I poured some pumped milk in a bottle and started feeding him. He took about an ounce and then had a meltdown. I tried everything to soothe him. Nothing was working and he was screaming. People are staring at this point. So I pulled out my breastfeeding cover (looks like an apron) and fed him. He immediately quieted down. He just wanted that comfort. Some woman had the nerve to approach our table and tell us she did not "appreciate" me breastfeeding my child in the restaurant. Before I even had a chance to say something, my husband told her that he didn't appreciate her approaching our table and confronting me and if she had a problem with me feeding him than she could move to a different table. It's not like I was sitting there exposed. I had my cover on and nothing could be seen. I actually started to cry after all was said and done. I don't feel I should have to go in the bathroom or out to my car to feed my son. I dont eat in the bathroom so why should he? I'm gonna keep a bag of Gracie's poop in my purse and throw it at people when they make me mad!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 16, 2013)

It´s so sad that some people are so intolerant when you are trying to do things discreetly and without offence and something that is, after all, completely natural. I am so glad your hubby jumped in there to defend you and point out something blatantly obvious before you even had to ask, I would have been so proud of him. It is such a shame that she spoiled your evening and upset you. 

Yes, throwing Gracie´s poop at them would be so hilarious, I bet that would have shut them up lol.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 16, 2013)

I didnt even finish my dinner. I took Liam and went to the car because I was so upset. I had only had a chance to eat my salad. Didnt even get to eat my actual food. My husband had them pack my food up for me which usually they wont do because its buffet but they were very understanding. We were actually sitting at the back of the restaurant by the windows so its not like I was bothering anyone. Honestly, Liam has to eat to. I chose to breastfeed for a reason. I keep him and myself covered so my chest isn't visible. I just dont understand why it's such a big deal  I am very glad that i have a husband who will handle situations like this before I even get a chance to speak. He truly is my protector lol


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 16, 2013)

OMG that´s even worse you having to leave because of someone elses bad manners. I am sure you were very respectful of other diners and I just can´t see the problem but it was such a shame it totally ruined your dinner. I think your husband was more than restrained, I´d have felt like doing something much worse aaarrrggghhhh.


----------



## PaGal (Feb 16, 2013)

Screw the lady that objected. It is so much better for Liam to be breastfed and if the bottle wasn't working but the bf was than that is what needed to be done. Since you were covered she had no reason to say anything. Some people just thrive on being miserable and trying to make others miserable as well.
I bf my daughter and I believe it helped her avoid illness as a baby. All of us came down with the flu, it lasted in my case longer than it should have due to stress and she never even had a sniffle.

I do prefer that women bfing in public cover up simply because some things you prefer waiting until a child is older to explain although it is a natural thing.

Pack up the bunny poo and use it next time!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 16, 2013)

Lisa, I live in a very busy city. Fast food on every corner and 5 different high schools in this city. It's considered a tourist city lol. This woman was probably in her 30's and just really rude. I use my cover when we are at church and nobody ever says anything. Ive had people come up to at church and have general conversation with me while I am breastfeeding. I just don't understand why this woman approached me that way 

PaGal, I completely agree about covering up in public because of children. Being that Audrina sees me BF all the time, it doesnt phase her, but I wouldn't want to cause probelms for a parent and a child asking questions that the parent isn't ready to explain. My husband has a 10 year old sister and when I got pregnant she started asking alot of questions that my mother-in-law is trying to figure out how to explain. Its hard for her, because the 10 year old doesnt have the normal maturity level of a 10 year old. So when I am over there and need to feed Liam, I go to my MIL bedroom and shut the door. Partly because I dont want her asking me questions lol


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 17, 2013)

She just sounds like a very unhappy person and probably goes through life complaining about everything that is not exactly as she likes and sounds like a very intolerant person. 

I think that as long as you bf showing respect to others and discreetly, there should never be a problem. It isn´t always feasible to find somewhere more private and why should you anyway. 

Don´t take it personally, after all, she´s the one with the problem not you.


----------



## Loopsy (Feb 17, 2013)

I started reading through this because Gracie is very cute and sounds like she has quite the personality, but I had to comment on the breastfeeding, too. Some people have no sense of boundaries. How does it not strike someone as invasive to go up to a person's table and comment on what's going on under a cover? You did nothing wrong, and it's a shame that your family dinner was cut short due to someone else's poor social behavior.


----------



## whitelop (Feb 17, 2013)

I also breastfed and I'm so happy to see that so many of us did! Hhaha. High fives for boobie babies! I never breastfed in public though, mostly because we didn't go anywhere and when we did I fed before we went and we just went to the store. Hell, we still never go out to dinner and the kid can use a fork! haha. 
Anyway, I've seen plenty of women BF in public with no covers and it doesn't bother me. I guess maybe because I've been there so I know what its like to have a screaming kid who wants to eat...and you're the food source. Screw making a bottle, they're attached! haha. 
I watched an Indian lady walk around a craft store, boob out, kid attached. I thought it was awesome! She did not care one bit that everyone was like ... woah, boob. haha. She was like 'whatever, I do what I want' Picking out scrap booking supplies and feeding a kid, THATS multitasking. 

Like everyone else said, you did nothing wrong. That lady needed to remove rod A from slot B. She was totally rude. I'm so glad Nick was able to say something before you. 
If I had been in that situation, I would hope that my husband would say something, but I'm not sure. He would probably have surprised me. But chances are, I would have just flashed her. I would have been like "oh, you think this is inappropriate?" BAM boob in the face! "now THATS inappropriate!" Thats how it would have happened if it were me. Then I would have been on the news as the BF flasher. Watch out! Gah, I can't wait to have another kid, because the above scene is SO happening if I ever meet that situation. hahaha. 

Oh and no one, I mean NO ONE wants to hear a screaming child. If you're a parent or not, no one wants that. Other mothers are like, 'omg, please figure out what it needs or I will'. People without kids are like 'omg, just shut that kid up!' Then the poor parents are like 'omg, everyone is looking, this is so bad!' Its hard on all involved. So if a boob fixes the crying, then a boob is what needs to happen! 

Yes, I have said boob a LOT in this post. If it offends anyone...boob.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 17, 2013)

Morgan, I seriously spit drink out of my mouth and died laughing when I read this! You are freaking hilarious!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 18, 2013)

What a laugh...I was afraid to mention the word but now it´s definitely out there in the open haha.
.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 18, 2013)

you guys are hilarious...I definitely needed that laugh!!!

Anyways, I have started to get together some plastic easter eggs and looking for other easter themed things because I am going to do some pictures of the kids and Gracie for Easter. I am so excited! And being that Gracie reminds me of the Cadbury bunny, what better theme to do than Easter  I want to find her some kind of bow or something to put on top of her head, or I could loosely tie a ribbon on her ears if she will let me...who I am kidding, she lets me do whatever I want to her. Ive never seen a rabbit that will sit quietly, not move, and let me brush her and do her nails. i think she enjoys it haha...just gotta wait for some warm weather so I can do the pics outside


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 18, 2013)

That sounds great. She is a good girl if she sits still for that, I´d have to catch mine first lol.


----------



## whitelop (Feb 18, 2013)

I can't wait to see pictures of Gracie and the kids for Easter! I bet Gracie will look so cute with bows and easter eggs around her. 
You gotta put Liam in some kind of tiny suit.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 21, 2013)

We went and visited Gracie's vet today. They wanted to see Gracie and meet Liam. I love these people! The vet sent Liam a book and a card in the mail a few weeks ago. So we had to go visit. It was a family affair


----------



## whitelop (Feb 21, 2013)

How sweet! Your vet seems so nice! haha.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh my gosh he is so sweet and an amazing vet!! He loves his patients! You should see him with a bunny. He holds them up to his face and kisses on them and snuggles with them. He loves bunnies! I couldn't have picked a better vet if I tried! He was the vet that did Olivia's spay and did all the testing on her right before she died. I called them when she died and he got on the phone with me and apologized immensely and got choked up. He loved Olivia. She was their only Rex rabbit and he loved her fur. She died right after I left the vet. He told me her prognosis wasn't good, but he NEVER said anything about putting her down. Even though her prognosis wasn't good, he said she still had a good quality of life even if it was for a short time because she was active and eating. He felt horrible when she died. But he couldn't have known that was going to happen. The seizure she had is what took her. She probably would've lived a few more months if she hadn't had that seizure. I cant even tell you how nice everyone is there. They keep up with all their patients and know them all by name. They have their own facebook page and post pics of the animals all the time. They have contests and give stuff away. They have seminars so you can learn about your animals. He did a rabbit seminar recently on E. Cunniculi and it was GREAT!!! It's a 45 min drive for me to get there, but its so worth it


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 21, 2013)

He sounds absolutely fantastic and the pics are just lovely. It´s great to see the two kids together and Liam is certainly growing. It must be so much better when they have a connection with your pet, makes you feel much safer whatever they have to do. Sounds like a great vet´s practice.

Gracie is looking great as well


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's some pics for your viewing pleasure  Just want to keep everyone updated

Here's me 5 weeks post pregnancy






Me and Liam





Audrina being cute





The kids on valentines day





Batman Baby





All smiles





My cats holding hands lol


----------



## whitelop (Feb 22, 2013)

Awwwh Liam is so cute! So is Audrina!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 22, 2013)

You´ve got two great kids, the photos are so good. Audrina has a smile that lights her face up and Liam smiling...I just love it when babies start to do that. You are looking good girl too, doing as well as some of these stars who get back to normal in no time. 

Cats are cute too lol.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 22, 2013)

Aww thank you  I feel pretty good and I'm down 25 pounds. I didn't gain a pound while I was pregnant so what I'm losing is all extra. Breastfeeding is the best haha

My kids are pretty awesome. Thank you for the sweet words. They are my world!

And my cats are ridiculous. One minute they look like that and the next they are at each others throats


----------



## lime22 (Feb 24, 2013)

she is a cute rabbit that good you gave her a home


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you  She is my baby and I love her to pieces even though she is driving me crazy right now!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 25, 2013)

So, I was going through Audrina's bows today and she said "I wish Gracie could wear bows" so I said "Why cant she?" and I put bows on her. ITS ADORABLE! And she doesnt seem to mind it!





















She is so stinking cute!!! I love it!


----------



## whitelop (Feb 25, 2013)

She's so cute with her bows! Awww! She's such a pretty girl.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you  I love it! I cant believe she let me do it!


----------



## agnesthelion (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness loved seeing all the recent pics. Your kids are so cute and Liam is getting so big. Your vet seems just awesome.

The bows on Gracie are so cute which is funny because I just was thinking how I want to take some bow pics of Agnes because the fur hangs in front of her face and I want to tie it up in a cute bow


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you Lisa! He is growing way too fast. I want him to stay little  He is in the cooing and smiling phase and its so dang cute! 
My vet is great! i love him! I think I would marry him if I could haha

Put some bows on her and start taking pics! I wanna see!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 25, 2013)

I can´t believe she let you do it but she looks so cute with her two bows. Looking back at the kid´s pics and they are two adorable little cuties. Liam is so gorgeous, I love them at that age where they are just starting to make faces and your little girl has a wonderful smile, just like mommy. You should be so proud.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 25, 2013)

I cant believe it either. And she didnt mind. She was too busy trying to dig a hole in my recliner haha. And thank you, youre too sweet  I am very proud of my kids. They are so precious to me. I can't imagine life without them and I dont remember what life was like before them haha


----------



## freckale-freack2013 (Feb 28, 2013)

oww she is so cute bless her :bunnyheart


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## freckale-freack2013 (Feb 28, 2013)

:anotherbunHow have u and your new baby doing ? 
Hope every thing has been ok  xx


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Mar 1, 2013)

We are doing great. Liam is growing fast...too fast for my taste lol


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey everyone. Sorry i havent updated. Its been crazy here. We all got the Norovirus. I got it first, then audrina, then the hubby. Somehow Liam bypassed getting. Thats the power of a breastfed baby 

Liam is growing. He is now 11lbs 3oz and 22 1/2 inches long. He smiles all the time, is holding his head up, talking A LOT, and just a happy baby.
Audrina is as crazy as ever. She is in the "if mommy says no, i'll ask daddy" and vice versa...we have to keep on our toes so she doesn't play us against eachother.

Gracie is doing great. Still tearing the cage up with the hay and pooping everywhere. I dont think she will ever stop lol.
And I recently started selling Scentsy. I am so excited. My group of women and I had a consultant that we did our parties with, but she's moving to Mississippi. So I decided to start selling it. So I already have a great clientele 

Here's some recent pics

Here's Audrina's first visit to the Dentist. She did GREAT!









Her first trip to Build-A-Bear workshop (for doing good at the dentist)









And here's some random pics of the kids
Happy Boy with nothing but a diaper on lol










Liam and his bunny from Build-A-Bear. He loves it


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Mar 12, 2013)

Its as big as he is lol










hanging out on daddy's motorcycle with his motorcycle shirt on










Passed out haha





Cuddle time with mommy


----------



## whitelop (Mar 12, 2013)

I can't believe you guys all got sick! Oh no! How crazy, I bet the house was miserable during that time! haha. 

The kids are so cute! And Liam is growing so fast! They always do. I wish AJ would cuddle with me like that. He gets on the couch for like 10 seconds, hits me in the face, cries when I tell him no and then gets down. haha. 

I'm glad Audrina did well at her dentist appointment. I love build a bear!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Mar 12, 2013)

He is growing too fast...almost makes me want to have another one lol


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 13, 2013)

Omg he is getting so big and that sure is adorable to see Audrina at the dentist. My son jut had another appt Monday. I've been taking him since he was 2 so he's a pro and does so good too 

So sorry you all got sick. You've definitely had some crummy sickness luck. What a bummer!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 13, 2013)

They grow so fast. Seems like yesterday, but, our baby is 28.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Mar 14, 2013)

Its so bad here with sickness. We havent had a good winter so none of the sickness got killed. My mother in law told me that my husbands sister came home and said three kids werent sent hom after throwing up in the classroom and they had to disinfect the classroom. The norovirus is spreading like crazy here. The only thing that kills it is bleach, and even thats not a guarantee. Its awful. 

I was so scared Audrina was going to do awful at the dentist. She doesnt do well with people she doesnt know. I was sure she was going to scream and throw a fit. But she made a liar out of me and did awesome. We did bribe her with Build A Bear and money (hubby gave her 3 dollars lol).

Thank you, he is growing too fast for my taste. I want him to stay little FOREVER!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 14, 2013)

Great photos, he´s getting so big, love to see them fast asleep. Audrina looks very pleased with herself and what a good girl to behave so well at the dentist....I remember going as a kid and I hated it but things have changed since then so they make it much more user friendly for kids today. Lovely photo of her sitting in that chair and a great smile she has lol.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Mar 15, 2013)

The dentist said as far as her actual teeth go, they are beautiful. But because she is a thumb sucker she has done alot of damage to her jaw. Theyre saying it might not even be fixable with braces, she might have to have jaw surgery. So we are trying to break the thumb sucking


----------



## freckale-freack2013 (Apr 4, 2013)

I love the photos , Liam is growing up to be a big boy  You have a lovley family and Rabbit . 
How is she doing with the litter training , my Rabbit is not and it horrendous when cleening her hutch lol . Hopefully Audrinas yaw will be better soon !!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey everyone! Just poking my head in for updating! Gracie is enjoying her days because she is getting lots of outside time now that the weather is warm! We finally are having 70-80 degree weather. It has really helped with her litter habits. I think she was just acting out. 

The kids are doing great and growing! Audrina just went to her first Nascar race. Her, my husband, my father in law, and my husbands 10 year old sister stayed in the camper at the race track for a whole weekend and Audrina had a blast! 

Liam is getting so big. He is cooing and making all kinds of noises now. He is 3 months old, 13 pounds and 24 inches long. He is such a joy and makes me laugh.

Today is me and the hubby's 2 year wedding anniversary. We are going to dinner and this will be the first time I will be leaving Liam with anyone for an extended period of time...I'm so nervous!!!


----------



## agnesthelion (Apr 9, 2013)

Happy anniversary! It's great you will be getting away even for a short amount of time. I was always worried leaving my son too. My hubby didn't get it but I rarely got a sitter cause I was nervous. But I chilled out a bit now. Having some adult time is important! Have fun eating out.

Kids are adorable as ever


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 9, 2013)

What gorgeous pics of both of them...he´s gonna break a lots of hearts and so is Miss Audrina lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes, nice pics! Liam is so cute! And happy anniversary!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 26, 2013)

So, I dont know if i told ya'll but my dog is an escape artist. She gets out of the yard on a daily basis. We have tried an electric fence, a stubborn dog shock collar that the shock gets higher on when she jumps the fence, we have chained her with a collar, a harness, and put the harness on upside down...nothing works. So we bought a dog kennel for the backyard. 10ftx10ftx6ft...she is getting out of that. She is tearing up the chain link on it and puling it apart. So we have to get some REAL fence chain link and run it on the inside. For the time being, Ive decided to use it as a play area for Gracie so she can have outside time without me having her on a leash. She seems to like it  At least one of the animals will stay in it


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 26, 2013)

Some dogs are really great escape artists, lol. Gracie is adorable I'm glad she likes being walked on a leash! Ash likes to be walked outside too.

Its great to see you back!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 26, 2013)

She is part beagle, so shes just stubborn and curious so she will do anything to get out. When I found her in the road one day I decided to get the kennel. While my husband was in the process of putting it together (it took 2 days), we were leaving her in the house. We went out for our anniversary, came back and she had eaten our phone cord in our laundry room, ripped the wood baseboards off the laundry room wall, and tore up everything that was in the trashcan in there. And we didnt even leave her in there. I guess I didnt shut the door all the way and she wanted outside (our back door is in the laundry room) so she ate everything. I was soooooo mad.

Yes I pop in every day but its hard to find the time to post stuff with Liam rolling over and becoming more mobile lol. On top of having a three year old asking me 52,000 questions a day lol


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 26, 2013)

A few more pics


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 26, 2013)

She sounds like a pretty stubborn dog, lol. We've had stubborn dogs as well, and one of our dogs nickname was bonehead, lol.

Yes little kids do take up time. Especially a baby. And I've seen how toddlers ask tons of questions, I wonder how they can even think of that many questions to ask, lol. 

Gracie is adorable! I like how she is brown and white its so pretty! I wonder what breed she is.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 26, 2013)

Gracie looks great, love all the photos of her. What a rascal that little fella...sounds like nothing is going to keep him in. 

Just had another look at the kids and they look great and Liam is growing so quickly, he is just adorable. 

Hope you´re all well and I´m sure that both of them are keeping you plenty busy.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you  She is a sweetie. She is a New Zealand...could be a mix but I'm pretty sure shes full NZ. She has the body and head of one.

Chris, we are having family photos done tomorrow. I cant wait to post them so everyone can see how big the kids are getting. We just enrolled Audrina in preschool for next year  Im excited for her to go, but at the same time, I'm gonna miss her. But its only 3 days a week for 4 hours a day. So it's easing us both in lol


----------



## whitelop (Apr 26, 2013)

AJ hasn't reached the age to ask me a bunch of questions but he is a little smartass. I actually don't know if he's being concerned or if he's being a butt. But today I stepped on this train thing with tall wooden pegs on it, I shot out a slew of cuss words before I even thought about it, I also hopped up and down on one foot yelling OWWWOOWWWW! My child, who was sitting on the couch, he was like "oh it hurt? It hurt mama?" I was like YES IT HURTS! Then he laughs at me. hahaha. 

Gracie looks pretty happy outside! That silly dog! I can't believe she's getting out like that. Is your neighbor still feeding her?


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 27, 2013)

lol Morgan I remember those days with drina. I thought she was being a smartie too...but she was actually concerned but would still laugh hahaha. They aren't feeding her as much anymore bc she was putting on too much weight. They only feed her if they have her for more than 3 hours if I'm not home. Only because her dogs are usuaully free fed so they beg her for food when she pulls it up when Bailey is there. 

We got our pics done today and the ones I saw are AMAZING!! Liam did so good and we got alot of him smiling  I cant wait to see them all


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 30, 2013)

So I just made me and Drina a pizza for lunch. We sat down in the living room to eat. Audrina finished her piece and asked for another piece. So I went to get another piece but noticed there was a spot on one piece that had no cheese or size...it was circle in shape...I thought it was just the way the pizza came....so i gave her another piece and sat back down. Then I heard something in the kitchen. So I leaned my recliner backwards to see the kitchen...MY CAT WAS EATING THE PIZZA!!! Now each piece of pizza has a circle spot on it with no cheese or sauce. I would spank his furry little butt but hes too dang cute...BRAT!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 3, 2013)

I have 2 pics from the photo shoot...waiting for the rest. Our photographer is working hard on 2 finals and a paper before she graduates for her teaching degree...so enjoy these 2 and i will load more when I get them. Hopefully by Sunday.


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 3, 2013)

What great photos, they both look fabulous and that little boy is so huggable. Can´t wait to see one of you all together. I do love black and white photos, sometimes, they just come out so much better.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 3, 2013)

Aww, what sweet photos. I agree with Chris, sometimes black and white pictures come out better than color pictures.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 4, 2013)

I love black and white too, and sepia... I cant wait to see all of them. We did one shot with Audrina on my husbands shoulders and I'm holding Liam in the air for Audrina to kiss him and me and my husband kissing underneath. Im dying to see that one. We got a really good one of me and audrina with her behind me and her arms around my neck. I love my babies. And Liam is sooooo huggable. I have learned that during the day i can't lay with him or I get nothing done because we always fall asleep lol...so nighttime I cuddle with him FOREVER haha


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 7, 2013)

Sooooo....I have created a monster. I noticed Gracie was feeling thin. I think her no pellet diet has finally caught up to her (ive tried and tried all kinds of different pellets and she REFUSES to eat them, pees on the and everything)...She has access to hay all the time, fresh veggies, and some other things that I add to her diet. And I know that summer is coming and am afraid she will get too thin with the hot weather. So I talked to Brady, and I have started giving her a teaspoon of Steel Cut Oats everyday to try to put weight back on her. Well, let me tell you, Gracie thinks she is supposed to have an abundant supply of the oats. When she wants more she will pick up and slam her bowl, thump her feet, tear her hutch up, anything she can do to get my attention. Its pretty funny. So I will usually give her something else whether its a piece of apple or an extra piece of vegetable just to quiet her down. Thats not good enough for her. I will open her door to give it to her and she will turn her back and literally put her nose in the air like she is too good for it. She is so stinking cute and funny lol!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 9, 2013)

Ok, I pick up our pics tomorrow...but heres a peek at our pics. Sorry for the logo in the middle. As soon as i get the CD tomorrow night I will post some here without the logo...enjoy
kdinennaphotography.zenfolio.com/baezfamily you have to put in a password...the password is baez


----------



## whitelop (May 9, 2013)

Those are great pictures Rachel! 
I love the black and whites and I especially love the ones of just Nick and Liam! 

Good choice picking that color blue for everyone, its really flattering!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Morgan  those outfits were the kids Easter outfits so I decided we needed to match them. The other outfit Liam had on is my absolute favorite. The shorts have little airplanes on them and the shirt says Mommy Copilot. And I love that yellow. The kids were so good for the pics. I just wish would've noticed audrinas headband falling down in some of them


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 10, 2013)

I finally got the cd...heres some pics


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 10, 2013)

Love the photos, you all look so happy together and the kids are cute as buttons. But that last photo of Liam is just gorgeous, just love it.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 10, 2013)

i have some more but the computer was acting up


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 10, 2013)

Here they are


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 10, 2013)

Great pictures Rachel! I love them all! They are so cute!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 11, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 12, 2013)

Liam is so sweet and so photogenic, don´t think I´ve seen a bad photo of him yet.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 14, 2013)

So Liam has thrush...we've been battling it for about 2 months now. Its been getting passed back and forth between the both us since hes breastfed. Pediatrician kept putting us on antibiotics and its obviously not working and was spreading like wildfire. So i took matters into my own hands and decided to try what EVERYONE has been telling me to try. Gentian Violet. I was not prepared for how messy and dark this stuff is. My nipples look like blueberries (sorry to be so open but its true lol). We did the first treatment last night. Let me tell you, we woke up this morning and I checked his mouth...ALL THE SPOTS ON HIS LIPS ARE GONE!!!! He still has it on his tongue, inside of his cheeks and roof of his mouth. But we have 2 more days of treatment so I am EXTREMELY HAPPY AND HOPEFUL that this thrush mess will be done with. I am boiling all bottles, nipples, pacifiers, toys, pump parts etc in a mix of water and vinegar. Washing all of my bras and shirts in water and vinegar and drying them outside...which ive been doing all along. I really think they ongoing antibiotics is what has made it worse. So for anyone who doesnt know what Gentian Violet is, its an Antiseptic Dye that is used for infections, scrapes burns etc. Everyone I know that has used has said it is amazing and works the best out of EVERYTHING! So if you dont know what it looks like, heres some pics


----------



## whitelop (May 14, 2013)

That stuff is a pain in the ass to get off! haha. 
I'm sorry he has thrush, I never went through that. It has to be terrible though! He still looks pretty happy!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 14, 2013)

Thats the thing...it never bothered him. The pediatrician kept saying it was milk tongue bc it wasnt spreading and he wasnt showing any other signs....me on the other hand, my nipples were KILLING me! It was awful to nurse and sometimes they would bleed. I think this last dose af antibiotics is what made his spread so bad. We seriously woke up yesterday and it was all over his mouth!! I was in tears. I refused to call the pedi...instead I called my lactation consultant and she told me to use the gentian violet...i mean huge difference overnight!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 14, 2013)

and that pic was before i wiped it off...the vaseline is a huge help for his skin with this stuff...its very faint on his face...his mouth is super purple lol


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 15, 2013)

So for those of you that have read my blog and know about my escape artist dog....I think its funny when my husband says "I fixed the dog kennel...she cant get out this time"....30 mins later, shes out....this is her masterpiece this time


----------



## JBun (May 15, 2013)

Wow, I think you may need cast iron welded fencing to keep that dog contained! That's one clever animal 

Poor little Liam(and You!). It sounds awful! I'm glad though, that you've finally found something that works. That picture is cute! It looks like he found a carton of blueberries and had a yummy feast  Do antibiotics even affect thrush? Wouldn't you have to use an antifungal to clear up a fungal infection?


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 15, 2013)

We are about to weld the whole thing with a second layer of REAL chain link fencing and weld some metal plates around the whole bottom so she cant get to it.

They usually give nystatin. Im not sure if its an antifungal antibiotic or what. But thats usually the protocol. I seriously think it is what made the thrush worse. Antibiotics can cause yeast which is why your supposed to take probiotics with it. The first time he was on the medicine they told me to use Lotrimin on myself...it makes no sense to me really. We have two more doses of this gentian violet to take. But as of today, i see NO SIGNS of thrush at all. Except two little patches on his tongue which im sure these last two doses will take care. Before we had even done half of the doses, it was already pretty much gone


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 15, 2013)

Haha, that's pretty funny that your husband says he fixes it and than 30 minutes later she's out again, lol. She is one smart doggy. It kind of reminds me, one time we were waiting for a phone call and my father was saying why don't we just email him. He's obviously not calling. And than just a few seconds later the phone rang and it was the person we were waiting for to call. My and my mom and my brothers had a good laugh. And my dad didn't think it was funny at all which of course made it funnier, lol.

I'm sorry about Liam and you having Thrush. But I'm glad you found a cure! I agree with Jenny, it looks like he found a big bunch of blueberries and had a feast. He's so cute in that picture with his cute smile.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 16, 2013)

When he says those words to me i just look at him with this "sure you did, did you forget who our dog is?" look on my face....and he will say"im serious, she cant get out this time"...its a vicious cycle lol. But we might be on to something. The area she usually gets out of is what he fixed last night. She tried to get out there but she couldnt, so she found another spot. So we are gonna do what my husband did in that one area to the rest of the kennel and see what happens


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 19, 2013)

Do you know I´d forgotten all about gentian violet, we used to use that when I was a kid and it got everywhere and everyone knew you´d used it haha.

He does a funny face with all that staining but if it´s clearing it, then it´s definitely worth while. I tell you, some of the old remedies are definitely the best. 

The dog escaping did make me laugh. Looks like he´s going to have to make a better effort to keep her in. Sometimes, they outsmart us all lol.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 19, 2013)

That gentian violet is BEYOND messy. I wore the same shirt for three days and would wash it everyday just so I didnt stain everything. And I kept Liam either naked or in black onesies lol. We are officially thrush free. Only problem now is my boobies took a beating from it. Because of the alcohol in it I have cracked nipples which is AWFUL when he is nursing. So we are trying to fix that problem now. Been using Lanolin cream, olive oil, and a little neosporin. Seems to be working


----------



## whitelop (May 19, 2013)

They have these gel pads that you put on your nips, you put them in the fridge and get them nice and cold and put those suckers on and its INSTANT relief. I think that I got mine at Bye Bye Baby, it was worth the $10 I spent on them! 
http://www.diapers.com/p/soothies-gel-pads-by-lansinoh-22632?site=CA&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc_D&utm_term=LA-017&utm_campaign=GooglePLA&CAWELAID=1338722492&utm_content=pla&ca_sku=LA-017&ca_gpa=pla&ca_kw={keyword}

This is another brand that someone recommended too. I've never used these particular pads, but I do really like the Medela brand. You can also find Medela products at Bye Bye Baby. I'm not sure that you have those where you are, but that was one of my favorite baby stores when AJ was little, for the small things like this because they were cheap but everything else in there is crazy expensive. haha. 
http://www.diapers.com/p/medela-tendercare-hydrogel-pads-4-ct-309679?site=CA&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc_D&utm_term=MED-036&utm_campaign=GooglePLA&CAWELAID=1338703088&utm_content=pla&ca_sku=MED-036&ca_gpa=pla&ca_kw={keyword}

Hope the tatas feel better! haha.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 22, 2013)

I have the Nuk brand gel pads. I can use them hot or cold. They are really nice. Everything else I have is Medela brand. Pump and everything. But thanks for the info 

So I am fostering a bunny right now until my vet can find him a home. Im trying to convince my hubby to let me keep him. Thats not going so well. Everytime I walk by and pet him or talk to him my husband says "Dont even look at him because you will get attached and WE ARE NOT KEEPING HIM!!!" ugggghhhh. Anyways, he is a REW New Zealand male. He is neutered and his name is Danger. He is an absolute sweetheart, but Gracie HATES him. I just got him yesterday and she hasn't stopped thumping yet!!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 22, 2013)

What a sweetie that bunny is. If I were fostering a bunny I would want to keep him too. What an adorable little guy.Maybe you'll be able to convince your hubby to let you keep him.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 22, 2013)

I hope so. He is so much more relaxed than Gracie. If gracie is flopped out and i walk by she will get up. But Danger will stay flopped and just look at me with this "whats up" face lol


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 22, 2013)

I am such a sucker for REW´s just like my Snowy. He´s so handsome, I hope your hubby changes his mind and lets you keep him, you´ll just have to work on it. :wink


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 22, 2013)

im gonna try working on it "in the bedroom" (wink wink)


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 22, 2013)

You have just made me laugh out loud....Danger will have a lot to thank you for if you are successful :wink


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 22, 2013)

Haha, you made me laugh too. Yes, Danger will have an awesome home if you manage to keep him.


----------



## freckale-freack2013 (Jun 26, 2013)

How do you add a photo on your post ? plz help me thank u :wiggle


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry I havent been on in awhile. Life with two kids is CRAZINESS!!! PURE CRAZINESS!! I thought I had adjusted well to it but now that Liam is somewhat mobile...its interesting...umm whats with the new design? I liked the old rabbits logo thing with all the bunnies!!!
Well, Danger found a new home. I wanted to keep him but Gracie was not having it!
Liam is 6 months old now and rolling everywhere! So close to crawling!
Audrina is as crazy as ever!She starts school in september.
We are on our second courtdate with Audrinas bio dad. He had someone file for paternity of audrina by giving this girl Power of attorney. Needless to say that got dismissed. Now he has appealed it. So I go to the lawyer today to deal with that! fun Fun..now pics of the kids


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 24, 2013)

Aww, Liam is so cute! He's getting so big! Audrina is cute too! She's getting pretty big.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jul 25, 2013)

So one of Audrinas friends (Caleigh) spent the night last night. She is IN LOVE with Gracie. I let her hold her, and she did really well. Her mom just text me and told me she's going to kill me because Caleigh is asking for a bunny now. hahahaha....i told her Caleigh is too small for a bunny to take care of on her own (shes 6) but if she would take on the majority of the responsibility for Caleigh, she would fall in love with a bunny too! We will see what happens. If she decides to get one I'm going to take her to the rescue I got Gracie from


----------



## whitelop (Jul 25, 2013)

That would be cool if she got a bunny! But like you said, the mom would have to do all the work for a while until Caleigh was old enough to understand. But they're never to young to start teaching animal care! 

Your childrens are adorable. I just want to eat Liam up! And Audrina is going to be a knock out!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jul 25, 2013)

Morgan, I almost called you the other day just to say hi...its been forever since we've talked...as soon as i pulled your number up, my phone died! Story of my life. i swear if Nick doesnt plug it in for me at night, it will die...BC I CANT SEEM TO REMEMBER TO PLUG IT IN!!! These kids are killing my brain cells...hahahahaha jk jk. Believe me, I am going to have a good dinner one night if I cant keep fighting the urge to eat him up too!!! Wanna come over for that?!?! lol jk again!! I just had a Sparks energy drink and am bouncing off the walls...forgive me...and audrina is going to get locked in a closet and the door baracaded!!! She is never allowed to leave the house and she cant date anyone until she is MARRIED!!! lol...thank you for the compliments!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jul 25, 2013)

What great photos, I was thinking about you last week. Liam is just gorgeous, he is growing so quickly and what a cute smile. Audrina, yes you will have to lock her up, she is going to break hearts haha. 

Would be great for her friend to have a bunny but mom is going to have to do most of the work. Would be great if she rescued from the same place you got Gracie. I see so many bunnies on the rescue sites, wish I had a massive place and loads of money and I´d be the crazy bunny lady with hundreds lol.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you Chris. Liam is a momma's boy. I HAVE CREATED A MONSTER! hahaha. Audrina is such a daddys girl. I needed a child of my own lol. Nick hates it. But, he cant have them both! Hahaha. I have FINALLY started taking time to myself more regularly. Thats really nice. At least once a month I take a day and go to dinner or a movie or shopping...SOMETHING...with my neighbor. She makes me leave the house lol. I just hate leaving the kids, but I do need my sanity. I have also started playing golf with Nick. I dont much care for it, but its something me and him can do together. So i suck it up and do it. It makes him happy. We have been going fishing alot lately too. I love to fish. Its so relaxing and exciting. Especially because we go night fishing. Nicks sister comes and spends the night and watches the kids so we can fish at night. Thats when all the cool fish come out haha. Horseshoe crabs, sharks, all kinds of stuff...we saw a school of sea turtles one time. Wow, Im really scatterbrained today. i just changed subjects 3 times during this post lol...i have so much to fill in on here


----------



## whitelop (Jul 25, 2013)

I have to take time to myself too. Because my child is a monster for real. haha. I couldn't imagine having two. But AJ is in the terrible twos phase and its getting pretty bad when we go places now. I've become that parent that has to take their kid outside to beat them! haha. 

My phone is always dead too, or it doesn't ring because it gets no signal in my house. So half the time someone has to call me like 10 times before it actually rings. The better thing to do is text me because I almost always get texts within 20 minutes of them being sent. Its ridiculous though. haha. 

Oh, now to fight this child into eating his food. He fell down like 2 steps today and hit his chin and has a puffy lip. So I think his mouth hurts. Poor thing, but he shouldn't have been on the **** steps!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jul 28, 2013)

I used to caddy for my older brother, I was great at finding his balls and everyone elses lol. Had a try a few times but I like something more energetic but it´s great that you can play together just for the fun of it...don´t worry, you will get better.

Good to get out of the house with another adult and leave everything for a while. I´m finding that with my mom here. She´s been in the house for the last three weeks and I really miss just being in my house on my own. It´s not the same just going to my room for a while. Keep it up and enjoy your time, it will make you return so much more ready for everything. 

Never been one for fishing. I remember when we were kids, my younger brother and me always pestered my dad to go sea fishing every year and the one year he gave in and let us. We spent the whole of the journey out throwing up over the side of the boat and really weren´t up to fishing anything when we stopped. We did enjoy the ride back with all the gulls chasing the boat to see if there were any titbits. I still laugh about that day even now. Sounds like you catch loads of different things, do you eat what you catch ??


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jul 31, 2013)

Morgan, THE TWOS ARE NOTHING COMPARED TO THE THREES!!!!! Threes are AMFUL AWFUL AWFUL!!! I swear Audrina is possessed with Satan sometimes lol...but now that she is turning 4 in 7 days ( OMG I JUST REALIZED SHES GOING TO BE 4!!!!! WHERE DOES THE TIME GO???) she is getting much better. We rarely have tantrums anymore and when she does she just jumps up and down and cries lol...no more screaming and kicking and i cant remember the last time I had to shut her door for throwing a horrific tantrum! It's gotten so much better. Especially now that we are in a routine with Liam being added to the family. Thats the big thing, keep a routine.

Chris, here, we catch croaker (i dont like them or how they taste..they make this "eerrrkkkk" sound, literally sounds like a frog...No i bait my own hook, cast my own line, take my own fish off, but i will NOT take a croaker off...they dont have teeth or anything, but I HATE THAT NOISE LOL!!! My husband and audrina eat them. Trout, Spot and Mullet we eat...if it's a legal size, we bring it home and eat it. My favorite is tilapia (i make fish tacos with them, ive never been a fan of fish tacos, but my hubby made me one with tilapia, avocado, tomato, salsa, cheese, lettuce and sour cream...SO GOOD! We also do freshwater fishing. We dont bring any of those fish home. I did catch a 5lb bass one time! That was fun.

Ok so Gracie is looking really thin, and as most of you know, she is a no pellet rabbit. She wont eat them. I have even tried the Sherwood Forest and she wont touch them. I have done some steel cut oats and it isnt really helping...so what can i do to get her to eat pellets? I think she needs those extra calories! any suggestions?


----------



## JBun (Jul 31, 2013)

Can she have alfalfa? You could try slowly introducing some alfalfa hay into her diet, or you could try an alfalfa based pellet. Sometimes the alfalfa based pellets seem to be better liked than the timothy based ones. As long as she doesn't have sludge issues, it should be ok. I give a small handful of alfalfa hay to one of my rabbits that can't have pellets, just to keep his weight up.


----------



## whitelop (Jul 31, 2013)

Or oat hay? Will she eat that? I would maybe take her to the vet too, I know you have a great vet. Maybe he can help? 

I love fish! I love fish tacos too, especially from the Mexican food trucks. LOL They're so good. 

I think I have a pretty good routine with AJ, but he's still so crazy. His new thing is, he hits something when you tell him no or he stomps his foot. I just want to smack him. I think I'm going to have to start with time-outs. Ugh, the dreaded time-outs! I hope his three's are worse than his two's, if they are...I'm jumping off a cliff. Just kidding, but I might put him in a sleeper hold. 

I want to go to the beach and go fishing now. LOL


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 1, 2013)

Jenny, i will try alfalfa hay, she wont eat the alfalfa pellets...tried that route. But I never tried the alfalfa hay.
Morgan, her hay is a timothy/orchard grass mixed hay. I'll pick up some oat hay too. I had her in the vet about a month ago and her blood work and everything is fine. They said as far as health goes, she's perfect...she just needs some weight on her. She is also going through a molt right now too. But i've seen her molt before and she doesn't get this thin with it. The vet said to try crushing up some pellets and adding it to her greens...she wont eat them if I do. tried it. She just hates pellets. Ive seriously considered putting a little fruit juice on it lol. I don't want to go that route, but if I have to I will. ive tried mixing it with pumpkin, no dice. I've also thought about pureeing a sliver of banana with some water and pour it on the pellets. She can't resist banana. The vet thinks the no pellet diet has caught up to her too. Especially with the molt on top of it. i regularly take her to the vet now bc I'm terrified of another Olivia incident and not catching ANY sickness in time.


----------



## whitelop (Aug 1, 2013)

Can you force feed her pellets? Or get some Critical Care in the fruit flavor and see if she'll willingly eat it? That could help a little. Thats what I would do.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thats a good idea!!! Im gonna call my vet and see what they say


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Well everyone, I hate to say it but, we found a pellet Gracie will eat....as ridiculous as it is and as much as i hate that she eats this brand, she loves them an is putting weight on and looking fabulous. She loves the WalMart brand of pellets...Not oxbow, not sherwood forrest, not kaytee, not purina, etc...freaking Small World brand...absolutely RIDICULOUS!!!! What can i say, she's cheap hahahahahahaha Heres some pics of her looking beautiful and full again


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 24, 2013)

Haha, she´s looking great and that dewlap is fabulous. What a girl, she likes the cheap brand, no accounting for taste but glad you´ve found something she´ll eat.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you! Let me tell you, this is how cheap these pellets...$7 and some change for a 25 pound bag. But she likes it, so I guess I have to be ok with we picking the cheap stuff lol. I love her dewlap. I try to feel it sometimes but she grunts at me when I touch it haha


----------



## whitelop (Aug 24, 2013)

Ellie used to eat Small World. Its made by Manna Pro, which is a good brand. Now she just eats the regular Manna Pro.

I'm so glad she's doing so well though and she finally found a pellet! She's lovely.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok, last weekend we went to my friends sons birthday party. He turned 9 and wanted a superhero costume party. So everyone dressed up. We had a blast. Im not into the whole super hero thing, but I enjoyed myself! I'm attaching a picture from the Super Hero photo booth!! My husband dressed up as Thor. Everyone wanted him to because of his hair. I still have no clue who Thor is lol

Sooooooo, yesterday audrina had her "name tag/meet your teacher day" at her preschool. It went very well and I really like her teacher! Today was her actual first day. I was doing good until I dropped her off. The teacher came to the car and got her out, Audrina looked at me and said "Bye mom, I love you!" and walked into school. I BURST INTO TEARS!!!! I was a blubbering mess the entire 3 hours she was there!!! I came home and fed Liam and then decided the house was too quiet, so me and Liam went to the grocery store. Then I came home and cleaned. I can't believe she is in preschool!!! Where does the time go?!?!?! My baby isn't a baby anymore. Well I asked her how her day was and this is the conversation we had....
Well, when I picked Audrina up from school, this is how our conversation went....
Me: What did you learn in school today?
Audrina: I dont know
Me: Did you learn a letter?
Audrina: No
Me: Did you learn a shape?
Audrina: No
Me: Then what did you learn?
Audrina: I cant tell you, its a secret.
Me: Did you sing?
Audrina: Yes
Me: What songs did you sing?
Audrina: The songs my teacher picked
I guess she had a good first day lol


----------



## whitelop (Sep 4, 2013)

Haha. Those pictures are great! 
I can't believe she's in preschool already! It looks really nice. Is she doing like a few days a week? I want AJ to do that, I hope I can find a nice one soon! 

It sounds like a good birthday party!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes she goes 3 days a week. Monday Wednesday and Friday from 9:15-12:15. But on Wednesdays she can stay an extra hour and have lunch with her teacher. We pay 135 a month. Which is a great price for our area! We have some here as high as 700 a month. That's like paying a second mortgage lol


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 5, 2013)

I just love the pics, you have two very cute kids with great smiles. 

Audrina looks lovely and that backpack, well it´s nearly as big as her. She always looks like a happy little girl and that smile lights up her little face. I´m sure she´s having a lovely time meeting new kids and interacting with others and of course, learning new things. I suppose that at some point, they have to go out into the world to become them.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 5, 2013)

That is SO cheap for preschool. Here its like $150 for three days a week. So you pay, $600 a month for preschool. Its insane. I'm going to wait until he's three I think, then we'll make the leap into a good school. Some of the REALLY good ones at like $1200-$1500 a month for full time. Could you imagine? Thats insane. 

But AJ loves other kids, so he would probably be like "bye mom!" then run off to join the other kids. haha. He's crazy like that.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Sep 5, 2013)

Chris, thank you. She is loving school! She was so upset this morning because today wasn't a school day lol. But we had fun at home. She's napping now. 
Morgan, that is insane!!!! Who can afford that?!?! Jeez, Obama better start paying for school!!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Sep 6, 2013)

Click on this video and read the description from this morning
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4658307795486&set=vb.1827142643&type=3&theater


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Sep 9, 2013)

Audrina got her glasses!!! We went to pick them up last week. I was kicking myself when we bought them bc I didnt get a second pair for a backup. I thought the sale had ended, but when we went to pick them up, i found out they extended the sale another week!! So i ordered another pair. She looks so grown up in them. She picked both pairs. The purple metal frames are the pair she is wearing now. The red thicker frames are the pair we are waiting on


----------

